# مهم : مجموعة ملفات عن كل ما يخص الخزانات بكافة انواعها



## عصام رزق محمد (13 أغسطس 2007)

*ملف عن تصميم الخزان المستطيل Rectangular Concrete Tanks - PCA - US*​
While cylindrical shapes may be structurally best for
tank construction, rectangular tanks frequently are preferred
for specific purposes. Special processes or operations
may make circular tanks inconvenient to use.
When several separate cells are required, rectangular
tanks can be arranged in less space than circular tanks
of the same capacity. Tanks or vats needed inside a
building are therefore often made in rectangular or
square shapes. For these and other reasons, breweries,
tanneries, and paper mills generally use rectangular
tanks​.
ملف يتكلم عن تصميم التانكات المستطيلة وهو من الملفات النادرة لان موضوع التانكات موضوع مهم ونادرا ما نجد ملف يتكلم عنها .
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم واطلب منكم الدعاء وشكرا.


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جهد مشكور وقيم وبالتأكيد الكثير يبحثون عن الخبرة في هذا المجال ولعل الكود البريطاني Bs 8007 يضيف الاشتراطات اللازمة للتصميم ومراعاة حدود استثمار هذا النوع من المنشآت المعرضة لضغط المياه
سأحاول في اقرب وقت وضع نسخة منه لأغني الموضوع الذي بدأته, أكرر شكري واحترامي


----------



## حسان2 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*Bs8007-1987*

الأخوة الكرام
كما وعدت لاغناء الموضوع ارفق ملف يحتوي الكود البريطاني الخاص بالمنشآت المعرضة لضغط الماء لعله يساعد في الاحاطة بكل جوانب الموضوع خاصة ان الكودات العربية "على الأقل التي اطلعت عليها" لم تغطي هذا الموضوع من كل جوانبه
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ceb8b5/


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (14 أغسطس 2007)

استكمالا لموضوع الخزانات الارضية:
اقدم لكم هذة الملفات عن تصميم خزان علوي واطلب من كل من لدية ملفات عن تصميم الخزانات وضعها في هذا الموضوع ولنجعل هذا المكان خاص بتصميم الخزانات الخرسلنية والمعدنية لمن لدية ملفات مصممة بالsteel.


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (14 أغسطس 2007)

استكمالا للموضوع الملف الرابع للخزانات


----------



## حسان2 (14 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
لمزيد من اغناء موضوع الخزانات والمنشآت المعرضة لضغط المياه اقدم الكتاب القيم التالي آملا ان اكون قد أضفت شيئا لما تقدم
مشاهدة المرفق Water_Retaining_Structures_Design.zip


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (14 أغسطس 2007)

*تصميم خزان steel*

*API 650_storage tank design calculation*​تصميم خزان steel
واشكر المهندس حسان الذي يساهم معانا في موضوع الخزانات وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (16 أغسطس 2007)

*استكمالا لموضوع الخزانات*

*استكمالا لموضوع الخزانات

اقدم لكم هذة الامثلة المحلولة عن تصميم الخزانات. *​


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
لمزيد من الاحاطة بموضوع الخزانات أقدم ملف فيه مثال مفصل عن دراسة خزان معدني أرجو أن تجدو فيه الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
ايضا وايضا عن الخزانات. ملف يحوي معلومات عن أداء الخزانات ومقاومتها أثناء الهزات الأرضية Performance and practice for earthquake resistance
الرابط:
http://www.zshare.net/download/3294649a741336/


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
مزيدا عن الخزانات ملف يحوي شرح عن الدراسة الهيدروليكية للخزانات, في محاولة للاحاطة بكل ما يتعلق بالخزانات


----------



## حسان2 (25 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
مزيدا عن الخزانات ملف يشرح طريقة دراسة الخزانات المستطيلة من البيتون المسلح " reinforced concrete"


----------



## ELHO (25 أغسطس 2007)

salam  

choukran ikhwani

hada milef akhar


----------



## حسان2 (25 أغسطس 2007)

أخي عبد العزيز
أشكر لطفك ودعواتك القلبية التي شجعتني للمزيد
فيما يلي كتاب شامل عن الخزانات أرجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع
hans book of storage tank systems, codes, regulations, and design 
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2jgm0udmxwc


----------



## حسان2 (25 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
مزيدا من الغوص في موضوع الخزانات أقدم لكم ملف يشرح بالتفصيل كل مراحل دراسة الخزانات الدائرية من البيتون المسلح " circular concrete tanks without prestressing" 
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ejz4yodmtzz


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> ايضا وايضا عن الخزانات. ملف يحوي معلومات عن أداء الخزانات ومقاومتها أثناء الهزات الأرضية Performance and practice for earthquake resistance
> الرابط:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/3294649a741336/


 
المهندس الفاضل 
هذا اللينك محجوب 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ceb8b5/ وهذا اللينك مرفوع منه الملف وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هل يكفيكم يا جماعة دعواتنا لكم بضاهر الغيب


----------



## أبو الحمزه (19 يناير 2010)

*المدينة المنورة*

الأخوة الكرام : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أرغب في الحصول على دراسات انشائية للأدراج .....
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الملفات الرائعة 
سعيد رضوان العريش


----------



## eng_882 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الكتب القيمة


----------



## أبو الحمزه (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميل ولكن هل لديكم شيئاً أو كتب انشائية خاصة بالسلالم.....مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## hassanaki (22 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتى الكرام فى منتدانا الحبيب ،أشكركم جميعاً على هذا الجهد العظيم وّكر نفسى وإياكم بحديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم " خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه " وأدعو الله العلى القدير أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## magdyamdb (22 مارس 2010)

this is a book about circular storage tanks and soils. Dr. Magdy

http://ifile.it/p7dw1fs/0419235604__gigle.ws.rar
rar password : gigle.ws


----------



## magdyamdb (22 مارس 2010)

about .... and silos. Dr. Magdy


----------



## ابوإياس (3 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك جدا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع.
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## سبارونيو (3 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا عزيزي


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## أصيل2 (12 مايو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_جزاء الله كل من ساهم في هذا العمل خير الجزاء ونسال من الله له المغفرة ولوالديه انه سميع عليم _
_أخواني اخوكم ضيف جديد على المنتدى ولكن لا استطيع فتح بعض الروابط _
_افيدونا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.segaey (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ben fouad (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكرررررررر ,,, تحياتي الحاررررررة


----------



## ben fouad (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررر جزيلا ,,,


----------



## jirar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الملفات مع تحياتي


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

عصام وحسان2 أشكركم من صميم قلبي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على المعلومات التي زودتونا بها


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> مجهود رائع


 مشكورييييييييييين وتسلموا لي


----------



## essam dhn (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه النماذج لتصميم الخزانات 
كنت اوريد تصميم الخزانات المعدنيه المستطيله الدائريه


----------



## ًُEng.A-shihab (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه الملفات 
وإن شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## walid1963 (3 يناير 2011)

جازاكم الله جميعا" بالخير


----------



## majdiotoom (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## amed77 (22 مارس 2011)

salam, est ce possible d'avoir des doc en francais!?


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (22 مارس 2011)

هذا الموضوع قديم ويوجد بعض الملفات تم إزالتها من روابط التحميل نرجو من السادة المشرفين مساعدتنا في إعادة رفعها على روابط حديثة لكي نتم استكمال الرفع ... ولكم وللمهندسين الذين ساهموا بهذه الملفات كل تحية والله يجزيكم الخير ...


----------



## shuaa said (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مارس 2011)

_*الف شكر لمجهوداتكم الرائعة المفيدة لأى شخص ينوى عشق الهندسة المدنية*_


----------



## وليد بن حمد (27 مارس 2011)

شكر خاص اخواني في المندى


----------



## ben fouad (1 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررر جزيلا ...


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## amr haroun (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله على هذا الموضوع الرائع وشكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم فيه 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المحط (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزي كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم و لو حتى بالمرور عليه أو الثناء على الموضوع و أصحابة فهو موضوع قل من يجد فيه مرجع مبسط و واضح و من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .
م / علي محمد


----------



## salah selem (7 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (22 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المجموعة الغنية من الكتب و المراجع عن الخزانات


----------



## eng ziad (23 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمكوا يا بشمهندسين


----------



## ELKAISAR (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## lutfi salha (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سـليمان (23 فبراير 2012)

نحتاج من الاخوه المهندسين 
تصمييم خزان مقاس طول 8م وعرض 4م وارتفاع 2م
وكذلك مقاسات و كمية الحديد الذي يحتاجه الخزان


----------



## mnmysara (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا فقد استفدت من هذا الموضوع الغير مخدوم بالدرجة الكافية


----------



## عزيزفريد (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر العقبي (7 مارس 2012)

*شكراً يا هندسه*​


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (8 مارس 2012)

*جازاكم الله جميعا" بالخير*


----------



## تامر البدوي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الحديث الصخيخ ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه ) وهناك احاديث كثيرة غن فضل نشر العلم : منها ( اذا مات ابن ءادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتقع به أو ولد صالح يدغو له )


----------



## samirgad (9 يناير 2014)

يرجى التكرم برفع الملفات على مواقع جديدة وجزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

